

Stop Using the text-indent:-9999px CSS Trick - luigi
http://luigimontanez.com/2010/stop-using-text-indent-css-trick/

======
eclark
Notice that the linked google employee([http://maileohye.com/html-text-indent-
not-messing-up-your-ra...](http://maileohye.com/html-text-indent-not-messing-
up-your-rankings/)) has no real solution. Everything is still in development.
Though if your site layout is conducive Google's search results are a good
alternative (They still don't use the alt property).

While the text-indent css is a hack. For now it is the best we have. The alt
property will get you in the search index, it will not allow for good display
when google returns a result. That little snippet of each site that google
shows is hard to get right using just alt text.

We should be moving away from using it, however right now almost everyone uses
it. Google won't penalize you for it yet.

